# Best place to get some custom bike decals made?



## The B (Feb 2, 2014)

Howdy

Looking to get some team decals made up for our bikes... want something nicer than a clear vinyl sticker with text... anybody making super small batches of legit bike-quality decals?

Thanks

-B


----------



## bellzisu (May 1, 2013)

I've been looking at doing this also. I see a lot of websites that advertise and make them, but I would others opinion on the quality of some of these.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

https://doityourselflettering.com/bike-lettering.htm

Premium vinyl bike decals to make your bike happy 

Decals and Vinyl Stickers - Bike Shop Galway Velocity Bike Store & DC Custom Velo's - Bike shop Galway VELOCITY BIKE STORE

About - Slik Graphics

Online Store | Road Bike Cycling Decal Sticker | Custom Personalized Bike Lettering | Bicycle Mountain Bike Decals Stickers

https://www.purelycustom.com/c-255-vinyl-name-decals.aspx

Custom Stickers, Decals and More at Victory Circle Graphix


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I had some very nice decals made at my local custom auto accessory shop. They also do custom decals for cars (from pin stripes to logos). I think it all depends on the ability of their graphics person and you to communicate what you want. This local shop allowed me to sit with the graphics person and tweak the thing until I liked it. This is why I would recommend trying to find a local shop. Look for auto decals, or a sign shop that does vinyl logos etc. for cars.

The shop I used did small batches for a very reasonable cost. You should be able to go in to a shop like that and look at the materials they use and examples of what they've done to decide if it's suitable for what you want. Try that.


----------



## bellzisu (May 1, 2013)

SauronHimself said:


> https://doityourselflettering.com/bike-lettering.htm
> 
> Premium vinyl bike decals to make your bike happy
> 
> ...


I looked at all these sites. Anyone have experience with them? 

I hate ordering online without knowing the quality


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I ordered from Victory Circle Graphix the other day. Quality is pretty damn good.


----------



## The B (Feb 2, 2014)

SauronHimself said:


> https://doityourselflettering.com/bike-lettering.htm
> 
> Premium vinyl bike decals to make your bike happy
> 
> ...


Looks like these are all vinyl stickers


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

I did the decals for this bike with a computer, an ink jet printer, and water slide decal paper. Easy.

https://teamlardbutt.wordpress.com/2014/09/11/put-a-fork-in-it-its-done/

https://teamlardbutt.wordpress.com/2014/08/09/pearls-before-swine/

Even if you don't want to make them yourself, I assume that you are looking for water slide decals. Right? A word to the wise - those really do need to be put under a clear coat to last more than a few weeks. Don't turn your nose up at the vinyl offerings too quickly.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

I've had good luck with Marco at Stickers Design . A lot of what he does is replacement decals, but I had him make me up a custom set for my FM098 and they came out pretty slick. He even whipped me up a nice headtube badge logo. He does work from out of the country so orders have a bit of a lead time.

They are vinyl, but they're high quality. I've had mine on for over a year and have had absolutely no problems with them peeling or anything like that.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

I've used Velostickers.com twice now, and have been happy with the results.


----------



## The B (Feb 2, 2014)

Gregory Taylor said:


> I assume that you are looking for water slide decals. Right? A word to the wise - those really do need to be put under a clear coat to last more than a few weeks. Don't turn your nose up at the vinyl offerings too quickly.


What do they use on un-coated Ti bikes?


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

The B said:


> What do they use on un-coated Ti bikes?


If my Dean is anything to go by, die cut vinyl stickers. I can't remember what Litespeed used to use - never owned one, and all my buddies took them off.

What's on your bikes now?


----------



## The B (Feb 2, 2014)

Gregory Taylor said:


> If my Dean is anything to go by, die cut vinyl stickers. I can't remember what Litespeed used to use - never owned one, and all my buddies took them off.
> 
> What's on your bikes now?


Nothing team-oriented right now. As I recall, my Davidson had some kind of foil-backed sticker that peeled off easily.. but my Litespeed had water-slide decals. I've never left decals on my bikes long enough to tell, but I think the Litespeed decals hold up for years just fine. Obviously anything will fade after enough time, but definitely way longer than a couple weeks. Guess it'll depend on the quality of the decal........ or maybe manufacturers that use water-slide put some kind of coating directly on the decal?


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

9W9W said:


> I ordered from Victory Circle Graphix the other day. Quality is pretty damn good.


I've ordered from Victory a couple times too and have been happy with the service and quality.


----------



## dnslater (Jul 23, 2008)

Have used this site several times:
https://doityourselflettering.com/bike-lettering.htm

They have higher quality, reflective vinyl that looks nice. My Guru titanium frame came stock with just etched logos, so I wanted to add some color and created these red badges with silver letters. Reflective silver letters matches the frame nicely. Cheap also.


----------



## xml-2277 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Looks like*

Looks like a specialized


----------



## struzzik (Feb 27, 2018)

Hello, do you guys have any experience with these stickers https://bikersstickers.com/en/pages/our-stickers.html ? They look really nice and I'm considering purchase. Please tell me if you have any info. Thank you


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

If you're looking for lots of "pro" looking options, go with VC Graphix. Quality is top notch, good service and communication as well. 

If you want something a bit more customizable as far as graphics go, I would recommend Veloink. You'll be hard-pressed to not being find an image or flag you'd like to incorporate.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Foofaraw ?


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

struzzik said:


> Hello, do you guys have any experience with these stickers https://bikersstickers.com/en/pages/our-stickers.html ? They look really nice and I'm considering purchase. Please tell me if you have any info. Thank you


your link didn't work. this one does: https://bikersstickers.com/en

they look sorta cool and sorta silly.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I had some stickers made at veloink.com a few weeks ago. I even asked them to create a new 'flag' icon for the graphic I wanted. I emailed them the image, and they added it to their list within a few days at no charge.

They are just vinyl peel and stick, so not really for brand logo stuff, but fine for a name sticker or some simple graphics.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

blackfrancois said:


> your link didn't work. this one does: https://bikersstickers.com/en


That's odd. Sockpuppets usually get at least their own web URL correct.......


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

I've used these guys most recently:

https://pegatin.com/

Their website is pretty basic and they don't have a ton of options, but they DO have transfers that have each letter (and the flag) individually die cut. VERY cool. If I ever get around to it, I plan to put a thin coat of clear-coat over them, but I haven't had any trouble with them coming off to this point either. They seem to be a small company in Barcelona. You place your order and a couple of weeks later, you get a non-descript envelope from Europe with your stickers. Only weird thing is they only offer batches of 5 which I guess makes sense if you're only putting your name on one side of the top tube as mentioned elsewhere. That worked fine on my wife's Colnago as Ernesto's signature is on the other side of the top tube!


----------

